# polarizing plugin plus others!



## liquidmonkey (Oct 18, 2008)

is there such thing as a polarizing plugin for LR2.' or even PS CS3?
is there a list of plugins for either of these programs?

sorry, i'm a total plugin newbie, haha!


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 18, 2008)

No, but what I suggest is that you look at the Luminance sliders in HSL. Drag down the Blue, and you produce an effect similar to polarizing a blue sky. To some extent, you can do the same to foliage with Green and Yellow. Sometimes tweaking the Saturation sliders is worth doing too, but always start with Luminance. Use the targeted adjustment tool as much as you can.

In PS, again for a sky, use the Selective Color adjustment layer, and increase the Black value in the Blue channel. Or use a Curves adjustment layer and set its blending mode to Luminosity, ie darkening blue without shifting the colour.

John


----------



## liquidmonkey (Oct 18, 2008)

johnbeardy said:


> No, but what I suggest is that you look at the Luminance sliders in HSL. Drag down the Blue, and you produce an effect similar to polarizing a blue sky. To some extent, you can do the same to foliage with Green and Yellow. Sometimes tweaking the Saturation sliders is worth doing too, but always start with Luminance. Use the targeted adjustment tool as much as you can.
> 
> John



great tips, THANKS!!
i had been using the presence : saturation and vibrance sliders in the basic adjustments panel BUT THIS IS WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY BETTER! thanks again!


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 19, 2008)

You still won't be able to emulate other key uses of the polariser: namely removing reflections of glass/water and taking shine of foliage. If only! I smashed my polariser in Mallorca and still haven't replaced it...


----------



## liquidmonkey (Oct 19, 2008)

Sean McCormack said:


> You still won't be able to emulate other key uses of the polariser: namely removing reflections of glass/water and taking shine of foliage. If only! I smashed my polariser in Mallorca and still haven't replaced it...




yeah, i wasn't really after the removing reflections and shine effects, rather the effects of making whites whiter, blue skies bluer, red rock reder and green forest greener and....u get it 

and with the suggestions above i can now do that although it would be cool to have a plugin that looks like a polarizer (circular) and then the user can rotate it with their mouse and the effects are seen as u rotate  wishful thinking i guess!

u smashed it! ouch! i bought one a few months ago for nearly $3'' bucks and would freak if i smashed it :(


----------



## liquidmonkey (Oct 19, 2008)

oh yeah!

is there a website offering a list of plugins availble for LR2.' and what they do?


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 19, 2008)

A plug-in's not really needed here, more a group of presets, and I'd always encourage you to make your own after experimenting with the sort of things which are in this thread.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm all for making and selling presets 
But at a fair price, and strictly as a time saver. There's a few overpriced sets out there IMHO. Just make a few variations on what's above in their own preset folder. You'll be able to preview the look in the Navigator window, allowing you to quickly choose the most appropriate version for your photo.


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 19, 2008)

It certainly wasn't a dig at you, Sean, more a general worry about presetitis!


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 19, 2008)

I knew that John!


----------



## daveprice (Oct 21, 2008)

Decreasing blue luminance is a good trick to emulate a polarised sky but be careful as it can induce a whole lot of noise.  It's dependent on camera.  On my Canon 1 series cameras you can cut blue luminance quite deep but the G9 p&s gets very noisy very quickly using this method.


----------



## liquidmonkey (Oct 22, 2008)

i'm still using a NIKON D7's but the results seem to be ok with my unprofessional eye


----------

